# Raw Foods...How Long Can You Store in Frdige?



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Just wondering how long you can store raw foods in fridge before they go bad? Do you guys dethaw your raw foods daily every morning?Thanks!


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

They stay fine for me for 3 or 4 days, sometimes longer. Usually I store mine in meal size in the freezer and just give them frozen.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I've fed some stuff I wouldn't eat myself, it didn't bother the dogs at all. Considering they'll eat dead animals, garbage, and crap, some meat that's a little past due won't hurt.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I freeze everything right away, so I am always starting from frozen. I thaw it in the fridge. The first day, it's too frozen to do anything with.
Day 2 I can divide it up, still partially frozen. (think "chickensicle") and I'll begin feeding out of the bag then.

I'll feed it one day past what I would cook for my family - usually 6 days. Chicken feels a little "slimy" but doesn't smell. I think it is a good precaution to keep it in a sealed container. If the container "puffs" up, I chuck the meat.

Before I freeze meat, I divide it up into whatever amount I'll use in 5 or 6 days. 

It's easy - once a week I grab a bag of my base RMB from the freezer, and pull out a bag of "extras" (organ meat, variety meat) and feed out of the bag for about a week. When there's one portion left, I throw another bag in the fridge.


----------

